# Drying my TT



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure how many of you do this but I blow dry my TT using an old Henry vacume cleaner on the blow setting. I have it hanging in the garage with a double length of hose so it reaches in to my drive. Attached to the end is the crevice pipe so it blows a powerful angle of air which works great at blowing the worst of the water off the body particularly the window seals which seem to hold water for ages without using this technique. I finish off using a Megs drying towel that gets rid of any odd water marks remaining. Secret to blow drying though does depend on the quality of body work finish ie clayed and waxed well. I love washing my TT nearly as much as cleaning my bike. I also blow dry that too 

Mermoto


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think that's the funniest thing iv read lol


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Love it!! Brilliant :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I used to use a battery operated leaf blower on mine, but i now use an electric dog hair drier, it get all of the water out of all of nooks and crannies, just leaving the car to be patted with a super soft towel


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a 'Black Baron' dedicated car drier. I still use a microfibre on the big areas of bodywork however for the door handles, shuts, tyres, wheels, mirrors etc. the air drier just gets it done immediately so there are no dribbles appearing as I work my way around applying the wax.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have a compressor and air system in the garage with a number of outlets so I just use the airline on those awkward bits that hold the water: the centre brake light, door mirror stems, bumper to body joints etc etc. 7.5 bar of air soon dislodges the water.

Microfibre cloths are used for the rest and no dribbles afterwards.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

You do what??! 

Dare I ask what else you use that hoover for :mrgreen:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

My drying machine......










Fastest and safest way to dry the car 8)


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Giving your TT a Blow Job !!!!! now that's a new one on me lol     

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Syds drier is huge, I mean huge, just huge ..


----------

